# When Ruby gets a new toy



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ever since we brought Ruby home at 8 weeks she growls, barks and dances around a new toy before she touches it. It cracks me up. Does anyone else have a V that does this?

Here's a video of her doing it at 8 weeks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoWSR__sd8M&feature=plcp

And then yesterday, at 7 months old:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWYBAjFabC0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

The video at 8 weeks is just too cute!! ;D My little Pacsirta does it too, BTW!  My oldest V Sophie has no special "dance" when introduced to new toys - she'll go right at it!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy still does it at almost 2 years old, every time he gets a new toy or bone!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac does this too. 

I find the more I say "Get it!!" to him the longer he does it.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden does the dance too! And only with antlers will he put his front feet on it, head as high in the air as possible and will push himself around the hardwood on the antler like he's skiing.

Must be a V thing!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

That is so cute...that Ruby of yours have quite the deep little bark.

My Ruby doesn't do this but she picks up the toy and bucks like a bronco with it in her mouth.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I love that other Vs do this too! Must be a V thing, I havent seen another dog do it before.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

The 7 months old picture is exactly what Riley does with his toys.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Baxter does this when we give him a pigs ear. He also picks it up and tosses it in the air.

Soo funny!


----------

